# 96 maxima GXE radiator replacement



## tmaher (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi new to forum. I have a leaky radiator and want to replace the whole unit. I see some sites with specifications for an oil cooler and an A/T cooler. Does this car have both or just the A/T. Are there different radiators that fit this application or is it just safe to buy one that meets the general year and model?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan never used oil coolers through their radiators, that I recall, but it would have a transmission cooler through the bottom tank. Almost all aftermarket radiators come with the trans cooler in it; if a person has a manual trans, they just keep the cooler lines capped and don't use them. Genuine Nissan radiators are ridiculously priced in the $400 range and upward. Aftermarkets can be had for a fraction of the price. Try Ebay...I just ordered one on Ebay for my 06 Pathfinder. It was $90 with free shipping and a lifetime warranty. Just search "1997 Nissan Maxima radiator" and I'm sure you'll find something!


----------

